# ? on 2007 Arctic Cat



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Thinking about buying an 2007 Arctic Cat H1 4x4 Automatic and was wondering if anyone has opinion about this Quad, good or bad.

Thanks in advance
Rich


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

A buddy of mine just bought the same machine, he thinks it's awsome. Will know more in a few weeks - he's only had for a couple weeks now. Myself I've got an Artic-cat as well - 2005,400 4x4 auto - it's a very good machine - no problems at all and definately would recommend an Artic-cat to anyone - very reliable, good mileage per tankfull, very comfortable machine on those trail rides and goes through just about anything, I'm very pleased with my purchase - you will as well.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

The only thing I have a problem with, about the Artic Cat ATVs is the aftermarket parts. Not alot of Aftermarket performance parts for them yet. But there will be just give it time. I hear they are a reliable machine. If they are that good with building snowmobiles I am sure there ATVs are built with the same care of quality. Even though they are a copy of Suziki.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

bigcountrysg said:


> The only thing I have a problem with, about the Artic Cat ATVs is the aftermarket parts. Not alot of Aftermarket performance parts for them yet. But there will be just give it time. I hear they are a reliable machine. If they are that good with building snowmobiles I am sure there ATVs are built with the same care of quality. Even though they are a copy of Suziki.



Some used Suzuki Engines, some used Kawasaki Engines. Thats about where the copying stops. The new 700 uses the Kinq Quad's engine and one of the two 650's (the v-twin model) uses Kaw's 633cc that's in my Brute Force. The rest of the design is all cat. They also have their own engine built here in North America but I can't remember which one. As far as performance parts go, the Kaw motor has a lot of aftermarket support and I'm sure the KQ 700 will rather soon. I think the 500 Cat used at one time anyway, the Suzuki Vinson engine which was the strongest 500 class motor until BRP came along, and has plenty of aftermarker hop up support. Lift kits and axle kits are also popular for the big cats, as they already have class leading ground clearance. One great thing about AC is the accessory program they offer.....they have just about anything you'd want for work and play. Their speed rack set up is pretty cool. Only negative is that AC brand accesories are pricey.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I know that the atvs from AC that have the Kawisiki engines and Suziki engines have aftermarket parts out there already but as far as the other stuff like the rack system you can only us AC stuff. I suggest replacing the racks with aftermarket ones and get the aftermarket rack systems as they are cheaper. But then again I have not seen any aftermarket rack systems for the AC as they have there own already forsale. But you have to pay the price for them. As for the copying stops at the engines. The Artic Cat Sport quad that is a 400 cc engine. Looks just like the Kaw and Suziki 400 ktz and 400 ltz. So there is more copying going on then just the engines. As when Artic cat came out with there atv lineup Kaw and Suz were making them for Artic Cat.


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

My wife bought a 2006 arctic cat 400 4x4 auto, The thing is great . I own a Polaris 500 h.o. 4x4, which is a great machine to, but the arctic cat has a lot more torque, I Like it more than mine. I would tell you to get on, you will not regret it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

bigcountrysg said:


> I know that the atvs from AC that have the Kawisiki engines and Suziki engines have aftermarket parts out there already but as far as the other stuff like the rack system you can only us AC stuff. I suggest replacing the racks with aftermarket ones and get the aftermarket rack systems as they are cheaper. But then again I have not seen any aftermarket rack systems for the AC as they have there own already forsale. But you have to pay the price for them. As for the copying stops at the engines. The Artic Cat Sport quad that is a 400 cc engine. Looks just like the Kaw and Suziki 400 ktz and 400 ltz. So there is more copying going on then just the engines. As when Artic cat came out with there atv lineup Kaw and Suz were making them for Artic Cat.


There are aftermarket rack products that fit AC that are not made by AC, al luniversal fit stuff. The AC stuff is nice but yeah, that stuff is pricey!! Kaw and Suzuki used to partner with certain items in each of their product line, they do not do it anymore (I think a few models may still exist that have yet to be updated) The old Suzuki 700 Utility was nothing more than a Kawasaki Prairie 700 and the Kaw 400 sport quad was 100% Suzuki...and AC could be using it as well......this thread is about a 650 Utility quad though. And your right, long ago when AC was just starting up they had lots of help from Suzuki and Kaw, but that matters little when talking about the 2007 the poster asked about.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> There are aftermarket rack products that fit AC that are not made by AC, al luniversal fit stuff. The AC stuff is nice but yeah, that stuff is pricey!! Kaw and Suzuki used to partner with certain items in each of their product line, they do not do it anymore (I think a few models may still exist that have yet to be updated) The old Suzuki 700 Utility was nothing more than a Kawasaki Prairie 700 and the Kaw 400 sport quad was 100% Suzuki...and AC could be using it as well......this thread is about a 650 Utility quad though. And your right, long ago when AC was just starting up they had lots of help from Suzuki and Kaw, but that matters little when talking about the 2007 the poster asked about.


I have not kept up with the Artic Cat ATV's all that much. That is my fault as I usually keep up with all the new stuff on most of anything. As for which atv is best. Over my years and experince I think alot of it is personal Prefrence. Just like when you get a Ford, Chevy and Dodge guy talking about vehicles. The same thing goes, the owners will support what they own. As far as sleds I think AC is one of the best companies out there. As they are also one of the oldest companies out there. Being that they have been in the sled bussiness for over 30 years I think that has to show there quality and craftsman ship as well as there customer service. If AC does the same for there ATV line up eventually they will pass Honda and the other companies for having the best ATV out there.


----------

